# i7 3770k + 2 gtx 680 SLI



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei eine Wakü zusammenzustellen für 2 GTX 680 und den i7 3770k. Ich habe mir dafür einige Threads, sowie den wakü guide durchgelesen und habe schonmal meine erste Beispielkonfig erstellt:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/33edb8c00352e58d995381be8c30b448

System:
Asrock z77 Extreme6
i7 3770k
2x EVGA GTX 680 
Corsair AX 1200
2x Gskill Ares DDR3-2133 8GB Kit 
WD Velociraptor 1 TB
ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
128 GB M4 Crucial SSD
Bald: Silverstone TJ 7

Da ich noch ein absoluter Wakü Neuling bin habe ich da sicher das ein, oder andere vergessen, bzw etwas falsches hinzugefügt.
Zur Information: Die wakü muss intern sein! Ich benutze dafür (wie in der konfig zu sehen) Ein Silverstone TJ 7. Der 480er Radi kommt mitsamt AGB und Pumpe in den Boden des Gehäuses.

So, nun ein paar Fragen:

Reicht ein 480er um mein Zeug zu kühlen? 
Habe ich die richtigen (genug?) Anschlüsse dazugetan?
Womit genau soll ich die wakü befüllen? Da gibt es ja viele verschiedene Meinungen.
Schlauch okay? Oder doch einen anderen? 
Spezielle Werkzeuge die ich noch für die Montage brauche?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eine Beispielkonfiguration erstellen könntet in der meine gemachten Fehler ausgebessert wurden.


Btw: Ist es notwendig den Radiator vor dem ersten benutzen zu reinigen? Und wenn ja, wie?


Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Mai 2012)

Ein 420er mit 3 140mm Lüftern hat mehr Fläche als ein 480er mit 4 120mm Lüftern.
Ein 480er reicht nicht - Er würde vielleicht eine GTX 680 und den 3770K kühlen können, sogar recht leise, aber dann ohne OC. Also solltest du deine Radiatorenfläche schleunigst vergrößern.


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab in meinem System 2 580 samt 2600K. Alles stark übertaktet. Hab neben dem 420er noch einen externen Mora3 dran. Ich kann heute abend aber mal den Mora3 abkoppeln und 15 min. zocken. Dann sach ich dir wie heiss das Wasser wurde  Grundsätzlich wird das abet knapp (trotz der etwas gemäßigtere  680er).

Zum Warenkorb ansonsten:
Warum so spindeldürre Schläuche und so ein unansehnlichen AGB. Das TJ07hat doch genug Platz für nen schönen RöhrenAGB? Aber das sind nur optische Argumente. Funktionieren tut das auch alles mit deiner Hardware.

Probleme kriegst du eventuell mit der Befüllung. Da ist es regelmäßig ratsam AGB über der Pumpe zu haben. Und wie du das mit dem Schacht(!) AGB auf gleicher Höhe wie mit der Pumpe mache  willst, ist mir unklar.

Dad AX 1200 wirst du auch nicht brauchen. Komm mit 2600K@4,4 und 2x 580@900 nicht über 670 W in Spielen.


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich wusste nicht worauf ich genau bei diesen Sachen achten musste. Also wo genau soll ich den AGB platzieren - und was für einen? Hat das TJ 7 eigentlich noch weiteren Platz für rads? Ich weiß, dass mit schneiden ein 360er in den Deckel passt, aber darauf möchte ich lieber nicht zurückgreifen. 

Kannst du mir vernünftige Schläuche empfehlen? Ich entschuldige mich schonmal für meine Unwissenheit, das wird sich wohl noch in anderen Punkten bemerkbar machen.

Kannst du mir vllt noch ein gutes Netzteil mit weniger Power empfehlen - sollte modular sein, mindestens 80+ gold, und genug Anschlüsse für 2 gtx 680 haben^^


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

AGB: EK Röhren AGB
Schlauch: Primochill 16/10 clear
Anschlüsse: Alphacool oder EK 16/10 Anschlüsse
NT: Eine Nummer kleiner = AX 850 W reicht völlig und bin ich zufrieden mit.

Bzgl Einbau google einfach mal TJ07 WaKü Mods und lass dich inspirieren


----------



## StefanKFG (14. Mai 2012)

Als Netzteil würde ich dir dieses hier empfehlen
Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W ATX 2.3 (SF-750P14XE) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

StefanKFG schrieb:


> Als Netzteil würde ich dir dieses hier empfehlen
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W ATX 2.3 (SF-750P14XE) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Seriously  

No no ... Die AX Serie ist da schon das Nonplus Ultra. Außerdem ist Geld ja scheinbar nicht das Problem um am NT sollte man bei der geilen Harware nicht sparen!


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Gibts den Schlauch auch in blau, oder muss ich dann farbzusätze benutzen?

Zum AGB: Muss das ein Röhren AGB sein? Ich könnte mir eigentlich auch gut vorstellen einen AGB für einen Laufwerkschacht zu benutzen, sieht glaube ich ganz gut aus. ALlerdings brauche ich dann auch farbiges Wasser, sonst macht das keinen Sinn.

So sieht der Warenkorb jetzt aus: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ea17df5c0b703ad86e756cd931c10ae9
Da fehlt noch der AGB, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wo ich noch einen weiteren Radiator montieren soll. Kennt sich jemand mit dem Gehäuse aus? Ist da genug Platz für einen zweiten rad, wenn ich die Pumpe woanders montiere(nur wo...)?

Edit: Es passt ein 240er rad in den Deckel vom TJ7, nur weiß ich nicht wie dick. EIn 60mm rad wird wohl kaum passen, also eher slim.

Noch mal ein Update, diesmal mit nem zusätzlichen 240er slim rad: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b906c7d90906a9b291466bbc344c688a

EIn paar neue Fragen sind jedoch aufgekommen:

In welcher Reihenfolge schließe ich die Komponenten an? AGB -> Pumpe -> und weiter? Gibt es da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge zu beachten?
Welchen AGB soll ich am besten benutzen? Ein Schacht AGB würde nur SInn machen, wenn ich dann auch blaues Wasser nehme, sonst sieht das nicht so dolle aus.
Reicht die Kühlleistung nun aus?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Mai 2012)

Bei der Reihenfolge ist es am besten den kürzesten Weg zu nehmen - Ob jetzt zuerst die GPU dran kommt, oder der Radiator nach der Pumpe ist egal, ist schließlich ein Kreislauf. Von daher mach es so wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## Mineral-wasser (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Zusammen ,,  da ich mir ein fast identisches System eventuell zusammenbauen mag und auch WaKü-Neuling bin, ist dieser Beitrag perfekt für mich..  bis auf die Grafikkarte habe ich vor mir das gleiche System aufzubauen.  Daher ist es für mich interessant wie ich denn die benötigte Radiatorenfläche in dieses Gehäuse (Silverstone TJ07 ) reinbekomme, da die 480er Lösung zu wenig kühlt für 2 Grafikkarten samt Prozessor. Ich habe nicht vor zusätzlich eine externe Kühlung einzubauen..  danke für die weiteren Beratungen und Tips :o))


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Mai 2012)

Passt kein 420er in den Boden? Ein 420er kühlt mehr als ein 480er. 
Ich denke mal ein 420er und 280er in Kombination wäre angemessen. Mindestens.


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Also in das SIlverstone TJ 7 passt: 420er Rad in den Boden, 240er Rad In den Deckel. Das sollte an Kühlleistung ausreichen, denke ich.

ALso nochmal zu meinen anderen FRagen:

- Welcher AGB? 
- Welches Wasser? GIbt es da gute Fertigmischungen, bei denen ich nichts mehr verändern muss? 
- Sind die ausgewählten Anschlüsse ok? ODer hab ich mich da vertan? SInd das genug?


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Mai 2012)

eRodY schrieb:


> Also in das SIlverstone TJ 7 passt: 420er Rad in den Boden, 240er Rad In den Deckel. Das sollte an Kühlleistung ausreichen, denke ich.
> 
> ALso nochmal zu meinen anderen FRagen:
> 
> ...



- Bei den AGBs solltest du mMn nur die Magicool AGB meiden da diese des öfteren Plexiglasbrüche vorweisen.
- Aquacomputer Double Protect oder destilliertes Wasser
- Es reichen auch günstige. Beachte aber das nicht immer 16/10 auf die CPU-Kühler passen.


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

AGB: Nimm was gefällt - Magicool meiden, ja.

Flüssigkeit: Wenns bunt werden soll, gibts mMn nach nur das angesprochene AQ Double Protect oder EKoolant. Ich persönlich würde EKoolant nehmen, weil AQs DP lange Zeit im Ruf standen, Plexi (AGB!) bissel hart anzugreifen. Wenns klares Wasser sein soll, dann Innovatek Konzentrat mit dest. Wasser.

Anschlüsse: Finde die Alphacool sehr gut. EKs Anschlüsse sind, meine ich, baugleich. Bei 16/10 wirst du aber auf jeden Fall Probleme auf dem HK kriegen - die gehen da nicht nebeneinander drauf. Entweder (wie ich) einen Winkel dazu oder den EK Supreme nehmen.

Ob es Primochill auch in bunt gibt, guckst du am Besten bei AT. Ansonsten bin ich mal kurz daddeln um mal die Temps mit nur einem 420er zu checken


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Mai 2012)

eRodY schrieb:


> Also in das SIlverstone TJ 7 passt: 420er Rad in den Boden, 240er Rad In den Deckel. Das sollte an Kühlleistung ausreichen, denke ich.


 
Meine zukünftige Wasserkühlung wird einen 420er + 140er (560er) für einen i5 3570K und GTX 670 haben.


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Nach 20 min. Zocken steigt die Wassertemperatur auf 43 ° C mit der beschriebenen Hardware. Natürlich hab ich bissel mehr im Kreislauf und etwas hitzigere Hardware, aber es waren auch nur 20 min. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du doch mit den 2 680er und der CPU bei kuscheligen 45 ° C plus X  nach ner Stunde BF3 wiederfindest. Das wär mir zuviel.


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

AUch mit zusätzlichem 240er Radi im Deckel des Gehäuses? Damit sollte dann doch eine annehmbare Temperatur erreicht werden, oder nicht?


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt: 20 min. mit der Hardware in der Sig und einem 420er. Der 240er dürfte da etwas bringen, aber nicht viel. Höchstens knapp über 40° was *mir* immernoch zuviel wäre.

Bei High End SLI führt meiner Meinung nach (leider?!) nicht viel an externen Rieseradis vorbei ... Aber mir Schnelltrennies ist  das doch null Problem heutzutage. Außerdem hat man dann schön viel Platz im Keller


----------



## Darkx (14. Mai 2012)

habe das gleiche system. bringen die http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...computer-Backplate-f-r-aquagrafx-GTX-680.html etwas? Die du auch im Warkenkorb hast ?


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

@Darkx SIe sehen gut aus. Und angeblich bringen die auch bessere Kühlleistung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das stimmt.

@DeathMetal

Es geht mir vor allem ums Aussehen. Ein Radi an der Außenwand ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht schön. Und das Aussehen ist einer der Gründe warum ich mich für wakü entscheiden habe. Ich könnte natürlich ein speziell für waküs entwickeltes case nehmen, aber so eins kostet dann 500€+ und ist so groß wie ein Schrank(Das ist ne Hyperbel falls jetzt jemand nen dummen Kommentar loswerden will).

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob vllt noch ein 240er in den Boden des Tj7 passt? zusätzlich zum 420er? Die Lüfter sind nur auf einer Seite, also keine push&pull config. EIgentlich sollte genug Platz da sein. Nur mit den Schläuchen wirds dann ziemlich eng.

SIeht fast so aus als ob ich tatsächlich eine externe Wakü nehmen muss QQ

Gibts da auch optisch schöne Alternativen? Muss auf jedenfall ohne modding an die Gehäusewand ran, gibts da Möglichkeiten?


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Du sollst den Radi ja auch nicht an die Außenwand hängen :igitt:, sondern an die Wand oder sonstwo. Guck dir mal die Bilder in dem Worklog zu meinem jetzigen TJ07 an - da hab ich hinten Löcher gebohrt für Schotts nach außen und dann rechts neben das Case an die Wand den Mora gehängt.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Gewühle unterm Tisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich nicht zu Sandwich im Keller raten. Da kriegt dann ein Radi immer die warme Luft vom anderen ab und der Effekt des zusätzlichen Radis ist dahin. 

Du hast mit dem TJ07 ein Gehäuse, dass definitv zu einem der besten WaKü Gehäusen zählt, aber bis auf den 480er im Boden ist da nig mit anzufangen ohne was zu modden. Den AGB hängen die meisten neben das Mainboard - dazu musst du dann kleine Löcher ins Mainboardtray bohren. Optisch ist das aber definitiv eines der geilsten Gehäuse.


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Nur leider ist in meinem kleinen Zimmer kein Platz mehr. Nur direkt neben der Heizung, und das ist wohl eher kontraproduktiv.
Also ich glaube eine interne wakü ist immer noch die bessere Wahl für mich - sonst kann ich ja lan Partys komplett vergessen.

Sollte es mir möglich sein einen weiteren 240er in den Boden zu bekommen sollte die Kühlleistung doch ausreichen, oder? Ich meine 420er + 240er + 240er - da hab ich schon configs mit weniger gesehen für ein SLI setup.


----------



## Darkx (14. Mai 2012)

eRodY schrieb:


> Nur leider ist in meinem kleinen Zimmer kein Platz mehr. Nur direkt neben der Heizung, und das ist wohl eher kontraproduktiv.



ich nutze meine wakü als heizung im winter! Auch direkt vor der Heizung stehen. Ist eigentlich kein problem.




eRodY schrieb:


> Also ich glaube eine interne wakü ist immer noch die bessere Wahl für mich - sonst kann ich ja lan Partys komplett vergessen.



du musst auch bedenken. Wenn du alles in intern verbaust wird dein Rechner ein sehr hohes Gewicht haben. Mein Ex-Rechner in einem Corsair 800D war nicht mehr lan-tauglich. Kam mir wie 40kg vor!




eRodY schrieb:


> @Darkx SIe sehen gut aus. Und angeblich bringen die auch bessere Kühlleistung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das stimmt.


Weis jemand zufällig was für eine höhe der Backplatte hat? Habe oben drüber eine Netzwerkkarte


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Also WENN du 420+240+240 intern verbauz bekommst, dann sollte das sicher reichen, aber das will ich erstmal sehen (und ich hab schon viel gemacht und gesehen) wie du das da verbaust ohne dass sich die Radis sich gegenseitig erwärmen ...

... das mit dem Gewicht kann ich zudem absolut bestätigen. Mein ehemaliger 800D Mod war kaum unterm Tisch hervorzukramen. Mit Schnelltrennkupplungen (VL3N von Koolance) ist der Mora o.ä. Ratz Fatz abgestöpselt und du kannst beides super transportieren. 

Wir wollen dir intern nicht ausreden, aber bevor du nachher DOCH an dem Einbau der ganzen kleinen Viecher verzweifelst und docb dein Glück extern suchst


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Nun ob intern, oder extern muss ich noch entscheiden, vllt könnt ihr mir hier ja noch stichhaltige Argumente geben. Ich habe nochmal nachgeforscht und in das Silverstone TJ 7 passen nur in den Boden Radiatoren. Und zwar nur ein 480er und ein 240er.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Zur Zeit habe ich diesen CPU Kühler im Warenkorb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4 10372
Aber sind die beiden Anschlüsse nicht zu nah aneinander um da zwei G1/4 Anschraubtüllen nebeneinander zu platzieren? Die berühren sich doch, oder nicht?


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt: Winkel oder EK Supreme


----------



## Darkx (14. Mai 2012)

eRodY schrieb:


> Aber mal eine andere Frage: Zur Zeit habe ich diesen CPU Kühler im Warenkorb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4 10372
> Aber sind die beiden Anschlüsse nicht zu nah aneinander um da zwei G1/4 Anschraubtüllen nebeneinander zu platzieren? Die berühren sich doch, oder nicht?



Hab die teure Version(komplett Kupfer) passen gaanz knappp 16/10mm gerade Verschraubungen drauf.


----------



## eRodY (14. Mai 2012)

Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen für diesen CPU Kühler?

Edit: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...drehbar-G1-4---ger-ndelt---silber-nickel.html   Passen davon 2 Stück darauf?


----------



## Uter (14. Mai 2012)

DeathMetal schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Winkel oder EK Supreme


 ... oder sich von At garantieren lassen, dass du die neue Version mit größeren Abständen bekommst.



Darkx schrieb:


> Hab die teure Version(komplett Kupfer) passen gaanz knappp 16/10mm gerade Verschraubungen drauf.


 Dann hast du überbreite Anschlüsse, normale 16/10 Schraubis passen locker drauf, mehr Abstand hat man mit nur sehr wenigen anderen Kühlern.



eRodY schrieb:


> Edit: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - silber nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - silber nickel 62333   Passen davon 2 Stück darauf?


 Ja.


----------



## DeathMetal (14. Mai 2012)

Oh, diese neue Version des Cuplex hab ich verpasst. Wird aber auch Zeit, dass 16/10 sich mehr durchsetzt. Ich weiss noch, wie sich alle über 13/10 gefreut haben


----------



## Uter (14. Mai 2012)

16/10 ist ja schon recht verbreitet, aber nicht jeder nutzt Schraubis. 
Rein von der Vernunft her spricht aber eh alles für 11/8.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Mai 2012)

Ich finde 11/8 sind Nudeln. Vom Nutzen her am Sinnvollsten - Aber ich finde, eine Wasserkühlung muss auch was für das Auge sein.


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich stehe jetzt vor folgender Entscheidung: 

Entweder nur eine GTX 680, und dafür das ganze intern kühlen,

oder 2 GTX 680, so wie ich es vorhatte, dafür aber extern gekühlt.

Bei externer Kühlung müsste ich dann das case wechseln, da das TJ 7 keine Möglichkeiten bietet den Schlauch nach außen zu führen. Ich würde dann zb. auf das Corsair Obsidian 800D zurückgreifen.
Ich weiß allerdings kaum etwas über externe Kühlung. So stellt sich mir zum Beispiel die Frage wie ich alle 9 Lüfter mit Strom versorge. Die Kabel werden kaum lang genug sein. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich keine 9 Lüfter anschließen kann. Lösungen dafür? 
Dann spiele ich immer noch mit dem Gedanken den Radi am Gehäuse zu befestigen, damit ich ihn nicht jedes Mal abmontieren muss wenn ich das Case bewege. Außerdem würde das meinem Platzmangel entgegenkommen.

Vorschläge? Ich bin erstmal weg bis morgen.


----------



## DeathMetal (15. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen, lieber eRodY

Bei externer Kühlung musst  du schlicht mit Verlängerungen arbeiten oder du lötest dir selber ein Kabel (siehe unten). Beim Mora3 nimmt man aber die 4x180 Variante. Die 4 180er (zur Zeit die beste Variante: 180er Slim 700 rpm von Phobya) bekommt man eigentlich mit jeder Steuerung oder auch auf dem Mainboard geregelt. Ich zB habe die 4 180er an ein 1auf4-y-Kabel und dann über eine Verlängerung ins Case an den Aquaero 4.0.

Wenn du extern gehst, wäre ein 800D aber schon wieder sehr groß und leer. Klar, einfach zu Verschlauchen, aber da würde ich dann eher Richtung 650D gehen - hat alle Features des 800D und du holst dir keinen Bruch beim Heben 

Falls du sonst Interesse an einem günstigen 800D hat, ein Kumpel verkauft gerade sein fertig gemoddetes 800D mit 420er Ausschnitt im Top und Bohrungen für Schläuche und (selbstgelötetes) Lüfterkabel für externen Radi im Keller. Hab dir mal Bilder angehängt - da siehst du zumindest wie man das mit externem Radiator elegant lösen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkx (15. Mai 2012)

ich hätte eine frage zum mora. Ist es egal ob die zuleitung(durchflussrichtung)oben oder unten ist wenn der mora senkrecht steht?

In der Theroie müsste sich der durchfluss/kühlleistung doch erhöhen wenn das wasser oben hereingebracht wird und an dem unterem anschluss richtung agb fließ -schwerkraft?


----------



## DeathMetal (15. Mai 2012)

Der Druck gleicht sich im gesamten Kreislauf aus. Was irgendwo von oben runterfällt muss an anderer Stelle ja erstmal hochgepumpt werden.

Der einzige Vorteil den man nutzen kann, wäre Ausgang oben zu haben, weil die Luft im Mora nach oben steigt und daher das Entlüften des Radiators einfacher ist.


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, sicher bin ich mir noch immer nicht, aber wenn es extern wird dann wird der warenkorb in etwa so aussehen: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8d893508f28eaaf5bc906a1beac9fdc3
Der rad kommt an die Gehäusewand, ob es euch gefällt, oder nicht.^^
Sollte das an Kühlleistung noch immer nicht ausreichen besteht noch die Möglichkeit einen 240er rad in den Deckel zu pflanzen. 

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob 4 Pin PVM Lüfterkabel an eine Scythe Kaze Master KM02 passen? Wenn nicht, welche Adapter brauche ich?

Habe ich bei der config irgendetwas vergessen? Was bringt so ein Entkupplungsset, dass ich schon häufiger bei anderen im Warenkorb gesehen habe? Brauche ich bestimmte Adapter um den AGB zu befüllen, bzw das Wasser wieder abzulassen? GIbt es noch andere Verbesserungen?


----------



## Darkx (15. Mai 2012)

eRodY schrieb:


> Habe ich bei der config irgendetwas vergessen? Was bringt so ein Entkupplungsset, dass ich schon häufiger bei anderen im Warenkorb gesehen habe? Brauche ich bestimmte Adapter um den AGB zu befüllen, bzw das Wasser wieder abzulassen? GIbt es noch andere Verbesserungen?



Die Pumpe würde ich nicht so laufen lassen. Habe Shoggy eingebaut

Du brauchst außerdem noch die Anschlüsse für die Pumpe. Auslassadapter und Einlassadapter Hier gibts unterschieldiche versionen vom design


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Mit dem G 1/4"-Adapter für die Eheim 1046/48 ist es möglich Anschlüsse  mit G1/4" Außengewinde zu verwenden. Der Adapter wird einfach vorne in  die Pumpe geschraubt und kann verwendet werden, wenn auf einen  Ausgleichsbehälter verzichtet wird. Er besitzt eine O-Ring  Abdichtung.(3/8" auf 1/4"- Adapter)

Das steht als Beschreibung vom AUslassadapter da. Was meinen die damit :"...wenn auf einen Ausgleichbehälter verzichtet wird"?


----------



## Darkx (15. Mai 2012)

ich gehe davon aus das sie diesen Ausgleichbehälter meinen


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke. 

Wie kann ich die 4 PVM Lüfterkabel an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen?


----------



## DeathMetal (15. Mai 2012)

Welche? Bzw. wrschl. nicht - wüsste nicht, welche Steuerung mit PWM arbeitet. Warum willst du PWM?

Sofern du überhaupt von PWM = Art, einen Lüfter zu steuern, redest


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte PWM wäre ne Anschlussart: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) 79145

Steht da in der Beschreibung - Anschluss : 4 pin PWM.


----------



## DeathMetal (15. Mai 2012)

PWM ist auch ein Anschlussart. Vor allem aber ein Art die Drehzahl zu regeln. Anstatt über die Spannung über die Frequenz. Google das mal...

... und NIEMAND nutzt PWM Lüfter in ner WaKü  Einfach weil die Steuerungen alle über Spannung regeln. Auch die Pumpen lassen sich i.d. Regel nur über Spanung regeln.

PWM haben meist die Mainboards einen für die CPU. Da ist es gebräuchlich. Ansonsten nicht wirklich ...


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Was würdest du mir denn für Lüfter empfehlen? Brauche 4 180mm


----------



## DeathMetal (15. Mai 2012)

Phobya 180er Slim 700rpm im 4er Pack ...

... und gute Nacht


----------



## eRodY (15. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich bin soweit fertig mit der config. Mir ist aber beim durchschauen der Komponenten noch ein PRoblem aufgefallen:

Wie löse ich die alte Wärmeleitpaste / Wärmeleitpads von den beiden GTX 680? Normalerweise hätte ich dafür ein Wattestäbchen in Nitro / Benzin getränkt und damit den GPU gesäubert. Aber funktioniert das auch mit den anderen FLächen die ich davon säubern muss (Ram, etc)? Ich habe das hier bei Aquatuning gefunden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic ArctiClean Reinigungskit 30ml Arctic ArctiClean Reinigungskit 30ml 31000
Bringt das was? In der Anleitung wird immer nur der CPU behandelt, nie die Grafikkarte.

Wenn jemand dafür ein How to hat - her damit! 

Ich melde mich auch für heute ab, gute Nacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2012)

Benzin sollte gehen, ich persönlich nehme immer Alkohol. Die Pads als solche musst du aber ohnehin mechanisch entfernen (meist kleben sie eher am Kühler denn an den Chips - wenn nicht hilft was weiches zum kratzen, z.B. Zahnstocher). Bei Nitro hätte ich eher bezüglich des PCBs bedenken, denn bezüglich der Chip-Packages.


----------



## eRodY (16. Mai 2012)

Was meinst du mit mechanisch entfernen? EInfach mit Zahnstochern abkratzen?


----------



## DeathMetal (16. Mai 2012)

Genau


----------



## eRodY (16. Mai 2012)

Okay danke Leute, ihr habt mir alle sehr weitergeholfen!
Jetzt fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein was ich fragen könnte ^.^


----------



## DeathMetal (16. Mai 2012)

Nach unseren Zahlungsdaten  um dich erkenntlich zu zeigen.

Außerdem bin ich mir 100 % sicher, dass spätestens beim Einbau wieder Fragen haben wirst


----------



## eRodY (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher ^.^


----------



## Darkx (28. Mai 2012)

DeathMetal schrieb:


> PWM ist auch ein Anschlussart. Vor allem aber ein Art die Drehzahl zu regeln. Anstatt über die Spannung über die Frequenz. Google das mal...
> 
> ... und NIEMAND nutzt PWM Lüfter in ner WaKü  Einfach weil die Steuerungen alle über Spannung regeln. Auch die Pumpen lassen sich i.d. Regel nur über Spanung regeln.
> 
> PWM haben meist die Mainboards einen für die CPU. Da ist es gebräuchlich. Ansonsten nicht wirklich ...




Habe meinen Rechner jetzt fertig. Meine Aquaero 5 ist hoffnungslos mit den Moralüfter überfordert wenn sie gedrosselt werden(Temp von von 95°C bei 6V->notabschaltung) Im vergleich 1x 200mm Lüfter gehen die Endstufen des Aquaeros auf konstante 65°C. Hatte Led Lüfter verbaut, sieht sehr geil aus. Aber es nervt einfach nur im dunkeln. Deswegen wollte ich beide Probleme mit einem PWM nonled Lüfter beheben. Mit 2 dieser Kabel sollte doch das Temperatur Problem am Aquero gelöst werden? Strom biezieht er vom Netzteil und das Tachosignal regelt am aquaero 5 die geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Spiff (28. Mai 2012)

hast du schon so einen Kühlkörper auf dem AE verbaut? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Passivkhler fr aquaero 5 (neue Version 20mm hoch) Aquacomputer Passivkhler fr aquaero 5 (neue Version 20mm hoch) 20025


----------



## Darkx (28. Mai 2012)

jop, hab schon den neuen drauf, je weiter ich die pro lüfter drossel desto höher geht die temperatur, bei 800rpm haben die endstufen 72°C


----------

